# 3/4 straight vs 1/2 to 3/4 taper?



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

im shooting a ppsg with that narrow tip, anywho 3/4 fits without folding the bands. im just wondering whats faster 3/4 straight or 3/4 to 1/2??? thanks!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Go with a 3/4 to 5/8 inch taper . Then you will be faster than 3/4 inch straight and they will be more durable than tapering to 1/2 inch . Very good target band set .


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

treefork said:


> Go with a 3/4 to 5/8 inch taper . Then you will be faster than 3/4 inch straight and they will be more durable than tapering to 1/2 inch . Very good target band set .


sweet, thanks dude that sounds perfect. btw i like your vids! good shooting, you inspire me, and good advice, thank you sir!


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

ryanpaul said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Go with a 3/4 to 5/8 inch taper . Then you will be faster than 3/4 inch straight and they will be more durable than tapering to 1/2 inch . Very good target band set .
> ...


hey would that 3/4 to 5/8 bag a rabbit?


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

ryanpaul said:


> ryanpaul said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


Most people that hunt are using 1 inch wide bands or more usally you don't want to use the bare minimum when you hunt . 
But its, possible for small birds absolutely. And probably rabbit if you get a perfect shot .
Look at the hunting treads to make sure .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

ryanpaul said:


> ryanpaul said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


This is a target taper . For hunting you will need to step up to at least a 1 x 3/4 inch taper .


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

treefork said:


> ryanpaul said:
> 
> 
> > ryanpaul said:
> ...


got ya.


----------



## Emilyscott9810 (Oct 10, 2016)

Theraband gold is nice 30mm/25mm, also 28/23mm 
For ppsg 25/20mm tapers are good as when u draw back the band gets thinner and goes over the tip nice and that can kill a rabbit easy aslong as yor maxing your bands sure you guys get warmer weather so your bands will perform better and faster than mine do in the uk.


----------

